

(Yet another) parody of 2048, where you try to lose as fast as possible - abcs123s
http://negative2048.com/

======
abcs123s
My friends and I made a parody of 2048 inspired by all the controversy about
Threes and 2048, and how the latter is too easy. Your goal is to fill the
board and run out of moves as quickly as possible, but there's an AI playing
against you, so it's harder than it sounds.

We'd really appreciate any feedback and thoughts about the game, or criticism
about bringing another unnecessary 2048 variant into the world.

------
goo
I may be mistaken, but I think you folks made it impossible to win -- new
tiles that spawn always have a tile that they can merge into, so there can
never be a lack of moves available.

~~~
qstyk
Agreed. I had it reduced to a single tile available, yet there was no way to
win. Every new tile matched one above or to the side of it.

~~~
skeptical_snow
Co-developer here- Not quite. It is possible, but you have to have the right
kinds of tiles in the right positions. I won't give away the algorithm, but I
do know it can be beaten. Not easily, perhaps, but certainly possible.

~~~
lostsock
Can confirm, have just beaten it a few times.

